# Might not be around much (graphic pic warning).....



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh geez....I'm hoping you have a swift recovery, that looks awful painful. Take care and heal fast!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

At least you're alive!!! Just keep reminding yourself on bad days, that you're still around to have them. A friends dad did the same (pushing past the being tired), he didn't get as lucky. Wishing you the best, and sending happy thoughts to you (((hugs)))). -Meg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh heavens! You were insanely lucky after seeing that car!
I hope you will have a solid and thorough recovery.
Keep us in the loop.
I'll be sending positive thoughts!
LZ
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Holy **** girl! O.O You are SO lucky to be alive! No one ever wins in head on collisions...Especially not with semis...I'm SO glad you are alive and going to be alright eventually. I wish I could help you with your horses.... Get better soon! -hugs-


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

You got some good angels! After that car pic, the ones above look tame! Wishing you a swift and full recovery.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Steff, you are one LUCKY girl... that you're around to make a post at all, that you're alive to feel what pain must be excruciating.. as well as having such great family and friends. I'm so so so thankful that you will (more or less) recover from this. 
Please, let me know anytime if there's anything I can do for you or Tiff. I've texted her the same. I'm not that far away...!!
I wish you a speedy recovery, girl - you're one tough cookie so remember that you don't need to push TOO hard, ok? 
Take care, and PLEASE contact me if I can help you out!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeez that is one scary looking wreck, both the car, and I'm afraid to say you as well:shock::shock:

I hope that your recovery is quick and uncomplicated and that you can keep your herd together.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow those photos are hard to look at. I am glad that you are still with us. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG...that you came out of that car alive is a miracle!!!

I hope you're getting lots of good drugs and some sleep. It's hard to sleep in the hospital between interruptions for care and pain, but it really is the absolute best thing going. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good God!! It's a miracle you're alive after seeing that car. Your in my thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking at that car makes me think it is a blessing to be able to see pictures of Steph at all. She is a very lucky girl, though she might not feel like it right now. Someone was looking out for her. That car looks like it could have been much much worse.

Continued prayers for healing. Hang in there girl we are all rooting for you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say you're lucky to have gotten out of that one alive.

Hang in there!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow. You must have one kick a** guardian angel.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Steph,

Prayers for a speedy recovery


.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you as quick a recovery as possible! All the best with everything, and thankfully you are around to remind us all how quickly things can change and to not take things for granted.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

That is one horrific crash and a blessing you are still with us today. Chalk one up for the guardian angels. Hope you have a speedy recovery. 


TRR


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing should have come out of that wreck alive. Glad someone decided you weren't ready to leave yet. Physio will be painful and your recovery a long process, but I'm so very glad you're alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It _is_ a miracle you survived, as many others have said. Someone was watching over you, that is for sure. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Shamoly! Look at that car! Been thinking about you ...

Work hard! Take care of you ...

*hugs*


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my god... I saw the car and I got chills. You're so lucky! I hope that you have a great recovery. Wow.. that car.. is just crazy.. 0_0


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy *string of not forum appropriate words* Steff! It's a miracle you made it through that. Looking at that car made my heart skip a beat. You might feel and look beat up but someone was definitely looking out for you. Continued well wishes in your recovery, no doubt it will be a long road but you can do it!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

One look at the car and, WOW! You must have one heckofa guardian angel.  Thoughts and prayers out your way, get well soon!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just looking at the car, you'd think no one survived. 

Glad you did! :hug:


You know where to come if you need encouragement!!! Hang in there!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW, JUST WOW! So glad you came out of that. Prayers and good thoughts your way! Keep us posted with your recovery.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...very scary. So glad you weren't hurt even worse. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Just remember that each day that passes means you are one day closer to a full recovery!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

"not being around much" is better than not being around at all. It was obviously not your time if one believes in such things. Best wishes for the quickest recovery possible...


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh gosh! I hope you have a fast recovery!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow! Take your time to heal, and don't push yourself beyond what you can do as it will only set you back most of the time. Let us know how you are doing when you can.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so glad that, as badly injured as you were, you were so very lucky and are here to post this. I've been thinking of you and praying for your recovery since the initial post of your accident, and will continue to do so. Many, many {hugs} to you!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

OH MY WORD! you are SO SO AMAZINGLY lucky to have survived that! I'm talking touched-by-an-angel-lucky! get better soon prayers are on the way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

HOLEY SMOLEY!!! You are very lucky, hope your recovery is swift!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm so amazed that you survived that, the car looks dreadful.
So sorry that your whole life seems messed up, my thoughts are with you and hope you have a speedy recovery
This is a lesson for us all - the number of times we've probably all driven home like it
Makes you realise how important it is to make the most of every second


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

That's horrible! I'm so glad you are okay, that looks deadly. Hope you a speedy recovery!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Those pictures are horrific. So glad you are still with us. Hoping for a recovery which is as miraculous as surviving that crash.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lordy, you poor beat-up thing. It WILL get better, every day a little bit of your body will do some healing. 

I empathise with the sudden lack of abilities - my broken arm was nothing compared to what you have suffered but I do understand the sudden lack of independence. 

Many best wishes and healing thoughts to you.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

So glad you were able to pull through that wreckage. You ate truly a strong woman and a fighter. You'll be in my thoughts to a full recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very glad you survived. Best wishes and prayers for a full and fast recovery.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

holy! I have to say, I think you are tougher then the car!! Like others have said you have someone very special looking over you. 

There is a care package headed your way


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You certainly do have a very strong guardian angel! You've started your PT-& you have been able to come & post-two big accomplishments already. We would love to know your progress when you are up to posting-the main thing now is to heal & get stronger. You have proven to be a warrior & I send prayers for your continued strength. There will be rough days ahead,so let family & friends help you thorugh the hard parts. One day at a time.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

OH you poor, hurtin' girl! I feel awful knowing how much pain you must be in right now, coupled by immediately feeling thankful that you are HERE to FEEL PAIN!!

Wishing you a very rapid recovery and remember to push and work hard in physical therapy, but not TOO hard...rest when needed(!), take pain meds BEFORE PAIN GETS SEVERE (no waiting till it's excruciating or else it's harder to catch up with!)

You definitely are being watched over, as everyone has stated!! G-d is wonderful and it was NOT YOUR TIME to go...clearly you have more to do on earth, specific things, and if I were you I'd be so happy to know that I'm specifically MEANT for SOMETHING...I'm definitely not trying to be "creepy", but I'm of the opinion that if one survives an accident that "shouldn't" have been survivable, it is FOR A DEFINITE REASON. You were blessed. Its an incredible thing....

BEST to you, AND PRAYERS A-PLENTY COMING YOUR WAY! ! B2H ;0)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I had no idea it was that horrific! The car is unbelievable. Just wow.

Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I know recovery wont be easy, but you will be a stronger person for it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, you poor dear! 

I have to agree with everyone else, God's obviously got some big plans for you. Looking at your car I can't even phanthom how you survived. My prayers are with you as you recover. Take your time and don't try to 'brave it out'. Be careful even when you are feeling good. I've learned after a few surgeries that just because you look a bit better or feel a bit better doesnt mean you're done healing.

So glad that you're alive!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So a little update..

I am still in the hospital. The PT's come to my room and do exercises and help me go on short walks with my walker. We re-did the x-rays on my arm (this got forgotten because everyone was focused on my leg/hip. The first hospital took three days to put a half slab on.) because it started to cause a lot of pain again. Turns out the break was worse then we thought so I have a full cast on my arm now. 
Staples all came out and the incisions are healing great, although my muscles are slower. I can bend my leg about six inches now, but am moving much easier. I can get to the bathroom on my own with my walker now. 
Still, it is looking like I could be in here about another 2-4 weeks yet. Crossing my fingers I don't have to spend Christmas here.. 

Engineers flew down the day I had surgery from Toronto to see if they could find out how the car took the impact so well that I survived. I don't know if it was the car, how I drove, or both, but I do know i'll make the most of my second chance.

Thanks again everyone. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It brings us back to earth sometimes, when an unaided trip the bathroom is a bonus, then it makes the petty struggles in life pale a bit doesn't it. 

I"m sending a 'Home for Christmas wish' your way


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

These new photos look as if healing is starting to really take place (just saw this thread - _oh my goodness!!_) - your strength and determination are very admirable, and you can count on prayers being sent your way from N MI! There is no doubt in my mind you had _legions _of angels surrounding you - keep up those good spirits, and God bless


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I, too, just saw this thread. I am so sorry you are going through this and so glad God sent His mighty angels to protect you. You are beaten and battered but you will survive, thank God! 

Hope that you continue to make progress every day and that you are home for Christmas. Keep us informed on your progress and I am subbing this so I don't miss it!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a step forward and back also. At least now the arm can heal also. I hope you don't have to be there for Christmas, but getting well is the first priority. Healing vibes are coming your way & hoping the pain is less stressful and that you can sleep.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> So a little update..
> 
> I am still in the hospital. The PT's come to my room and do exercises and help me go on short walks with my walker. We re-did the x-rays on my arm (this got forgotten because everyone was focused on my leg/hip. The first hospital took three days to put a half slab on.) because it started to cause a lot of pain again. Turns out the break was worse then we thought so I have a full cast on my arm now.
> Staples all came out and the incisions are healing great, although my muscles are slower. I can bend my leg about six inches now, but am moving much easier. I can get to the bathroom on my own with my walker now.
> ...


Much I wish to say, but only have a moment so will say what's most pressing to me at this time:
As an RN, I can say with certainty that your incisions are healing BEAUTIFULLY! Appears you haven't a TRACE OF INFECTION in any, & the skin edges are perfectly approximated!! You are doing incredibly well...I couldn't be more sure of the speediest of possible recoveries for a person facing your sort of injuries!

You're kicking butt and takin' names!!! Keep it up, lady! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

How are you still ALIVE?

I'm glad your okay! Get better soon!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing that you are here to share your story. I'm so happy and wish you a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

So happy for the update, I have been wondering and you have been in my prayers. So, goal is to be home for Christmas and then next goal back in the Saddle by... spring? 

I think it is great that you will be making the most of your "second chance" as so often it is life crisis that will wake us up. Sad that anyone has to go through it but, learning from it is the way to go.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear you are getting better.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, you were blessed to live through that. It might not seem like it sometimes but ****, who lives through a head on with a semi? Praying for you.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, I cannot fathom how you were able to survive that just looking at the car! I'm glad you've already started healing, but stay strong, I know it'll be a long process! We're all here for you and cheering you on.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So good to read your update and hear that everything is going pretty well. 

Go show 'em how tough equestrians are and how quick you can heal.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish you a full and speedy recovery. Someone was watching out for you, that's for sure. Must have been a hell of a wreck to break your femur...that car is absolutely shredded. I can only imagine how painful and frightening that was (and is).

Makes me realize how incredibly lucky I personally am. I get very tired while driving (even if I'm wide awake) and often doze off behind the wheel. So far I've managed to be able to keep driving properly for those 5-10 seconds I'm completely passed out  but it still worries me...I'm pretty sure I'm not narcoleptic, unless there's a specific subgroup involving only passing out while driving...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my prays are with you may you make a speedy recovery God bless


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

When I saw how purple your leg was my heart hurt for you. My leg looked like that when I got thrown by a crazy horse 4 years ago. OMG purple from the hip to the toes....and I bet yours is too now. Take care and I hope and pray that your recovery is swift. Hugs.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just saw this post too, although I did read the thread that FGR started for you. The pictures are too wild for me to imagine. You are a very lucky girl, a good driver with quick reflexes and being watched over -- any combination of thereof. Best wishes for a full recovery!

I'm glad that you are able to count the blessings and that you are so grateful for being with us. Sending you many many healing vibes and lots of attitude to bully through those bad days. Here's to "home for Christmas!"


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG I just saw this thread. Wow... just... wow... you had an angel sitting on your shoulder. 

You are in my prayers as well as my friends prayers and my coworkers(they came to see the thread when I gasped at the pictures). Its moments like this when we realize how much life can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to read your update Steff. Keep at it! Sending continued prayers and well wishes and hopes that you will be home for Christmas.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Sending prayers, hugs, everything possible! Just saw this thread and update too! Hoping your home and sunggled in by your horses soon. Get well soon and stay strong.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy CRAP!! It IS a miracle you survived that with so little damage. Not that I'm discounting how bad you are hurt, but the photo of that car speaks of FAR worse. I agree with the comment that your guardian angel is some kind of protector.

Major jingles sent your way for a speedy and thorough recovery!!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish I'd seen this thread sooner! I'm so sorry this happened to you and that you're going through all of this, WSArabians. Thank goodness you're alive and I wish you as speedy a recovery as possible!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh my! :shock: I'm so glad you were wearing your seatbelt! And that you are making progress in your healing. Oi, Sending prayers of healing.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

God Bless and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy cow! That car! 
Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your bones should be healed within 6 weeks. Hate to tell you this but be mindful that you don't become constipated. Lying around and painkillers will back you up. If the nurses haven't asked you already, ask for something now. That can become your worst pain.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Your bones should be healed within 6 weeks. Hate to tell you this but be mindful that you don't become constipated. Lying around and painkillers will back you up. If the nurses haven't asked you already, ask for something now. That can become your worst pain.


So very very very true. When I was in the hospital with chronic migraine attacks I was stuck in bed on an iv pump of morphine. I got to the point where the worse pain was not being able to "go". So on top of not being able to see anything but spots and auras and dizzy every time I moved and wanting to cry from multiple spinal taps I had to go and I couldn't go and wanted to cry from that! lol.

I wish you a complication free speedy recovery. All I can think is you have a guardian angel on your shoulder and you should kiss them because they were watching out for you. I can't even begin to imagine how scared you must have been.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, my arm will heal in six weeks. My leg will be much longer. Everyone always said "broken leg" and I didn't get the no walking on it for three months. My PT got the x-rays and explained - I did break it, but in reality it was shattered. 
Two main breaks went seperate, one more up and one more down. The space in between was broke into one chunk (blue line up and down between fractures in diagram - excuse my Paint skills - The black in she pins and rod) and a host of other little pieces. 
So we have to wait until the chunk that broke off and seperated reattaches itself to both main pieces of the femur before we can consider weight bearing. While that process will start in a few months, it will be over a year before it is close to 100%, or as close to that as it will get. 
The hip fracture was right at the head, and because of the location they were worried about blood loss to it. Odds are I will need a full replacement in future years. No smoking (something else to deal with..Yay..lol) as it constricts blood vessels and blood flow. Two pins are holding that in place, the rod was put through the middle of my femur and screwed in below all the fractures. 
The arm is stupid itchy but healing. Bashed it enough I'm finally (almost) appreciative of the cast. First thing they did was put me on laxatives, stool softeners, and blood thinners - for those reason's Saddlebag!
Haven't gotten too much farther with PT as my muscle is holding fast in a rock like position. Doing heat/cold and excerises and he tried massage (wasn't going to happen, WAY to sore) but not much more we can do until it loosens some. 
Sounds like I will be here at least another 2-3 weeks which...Sucks. 
So much to do at home yet - building a ramp so I can get in my house, moving stuff around to accomadate my walker, bar by the toilet, moving my bed upstairs... 
Been quite the journey already...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is going to be a slow process, but I still can't believe you got out of that wreck as well as you did. My son had a wreck a few years back, and the first police on the scene were spreading out looking in the undergrowth, when he asked them why they said they were looking for the body of the driver as it had obviously been thrown clear. When he explained he was the driver they didn't believe him, he didn't have a scratch on him, just suffered from whiplash, and has to have occasional neck adjustments to this day.

I didn't think of all the accommodations that had to be made for you at home, do you get any sort of grant for that? Hope the PT starts going well and you can get those muscles to start softening up. I get that it sucks in hospital, but it is the best place for you right now, but there us still a chance that you may get home for Christmas. Do they do day releases for you I wonder, even if you are not ready for full discharge maybe you could get out for a couple of days, as long as you promise not to try and cook the Christmas dinner.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> It is going to be a slow process, but I still can't believe you got out of that wreck as well as you did. My son had a wreck a few years back, and the first police on the scene were spreading out looking in the undergrowth, when he asked them why they said they were looking for the body of the driver as it had obviously been thrown clear. When he explained he was the driver they didn't believe him, he didn't have a scratch on him, just suffered from whiplash, and has to have occasional neck adjustments to this day.
> 
> I didn't think of all the accommodations that had to be made for you at home, do you get any sort of grant for that? Hope the PT starts going well and you can get those muscles to start softening up. I get that it sucks in hospital, but it is the best place for you right now, but there us still a chance that you may get home for Christmas. Do they do day releases for you I wonder, even if you are not ready for full discharge maybe you could get out for a couple of days, as long as you promise not to try and cook the Christmas dinner.


I'm glad your son was okay! Sounds like he was just as lucky. 
I don't have much memories of the accident but one little bit I do remember is one of the fire fighters saying "She isn't gonna make it" as they were trying to get the jaws of life to pry the car open enough to get it off my leg. I think I kept passing out from the pain but I heard that and my heart started going and I made myself wake up (prob not for long LOL).
I know my mom almost fainted and my sister threw up when they first saw it, because it just doesn't seem possible. Just the thought of how close...
I have a strange affection for that car now; almost had the notion of keeping it just because. 

If it turns out I will be here until Christmas, I'm for sure gonna ask for a day pass! Right now it all depends on the x-rays and how comfortable my PT feels about letting me go. Judging by the way he talked I'm not overly hopeful. 
I don't think they help with home renos but they do have a program that will pay for the equipment I need (walker, crutches, shower chair, raised toilet seat, wheelchair) which would cost me a fortune otherwise. 
The hardest part is going to be able to see my horses but be able to go visit.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Bless your heart WS!! You are very lucky to still be here. I know it seems daunting, but PT will be a great help in getting you back to your prior level of function. I've seen miraculous recoveries in my career, and you'll be one of them.

Blessings and healing to you..


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I am going to (as soon as I can; probably at work tonight!) put a link up on this site which I was just describing to my husband...it's of a young woman...prob 20's, who was in a jumping accident where her horse fell on her, LITERALLY SHATTERED her pelvis (similar to the description of the area of your femur) and broke her collar bone, other various injuries...

The fascinating thing is that, much like in your situation, she too, lived--though could NOT HAVE for many different reasons...if things had gone just slightly another direction, etc...!

Anyhow, she has three videos posted...the first shows her riding a lovely jumping round, ending with the accident in slow-mo as you see her horse land atop her and crush her.

The second link is the 4D radiograph of her actual pelvis with all fractures and pieces everywhere. Later in that video is her pelvis following the pinning, and you can see all the rods/clips/screws, etc...(including one large rod that ran through her whole pelvis, one side to the other, bolted OUTSIDE of both her R and L hip...) She was in bed for 4 months with these in place and then had another 4 months of daily PT...

The third video is of her FIRST WALK/TROT ride back! Miraculous that he can walk, but to be riding? And apparently now she is BACK TO JUMPING, & is entered into some competition called "C&T" (You hardcore jumpers should know it...I believe she lives in Mass. and it's a rather large competition...)

Point being...with the PT/care you are getting now and will get in the future, there is LITERALLY nothing stopping you from getting right back to where you were it better(!) as long as you stay patient, as TOTALLY HARD AND MINDBLOWING as that must feel...stay positive(!!!) which you are very OBVIOUSLY GREAT AT(!), & keep your eye on the prize daily...whatever "the prize" is for YOU, PERSONALLY! If it is to walk unassisted, to regain strength that you lost PLUS MORE, to ride again as soon as you are permitted...to DRIVE AGAIN WITHOUT FEAR--that could be a big one!--whatever it is, you can do it!

You are unquestionably phenomenally strong, blessed, and supported by many "real life" as well as online community folks...You WILL, just like this girl in the VIDS(which I will post!) do AMAZING THINGS AND RECOVER FULLY!!

We're ALL BELIEVING IN AND PRAYING FOR YOU!

Many cyber hugs!!! B2H ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Bless your heart...the injuries are terrible and I know your mom and sister literally had a heart stopping moment. Keep your spirits up - it will not happen over night but you will get there. 

My daughter was involved in a single car accident 3 years ago. We had it coming and going. On Friday my father in law fell and we discovered he had a huge bigger-than-a-softball sized tumor in his head. He was sent to Houston. On Monday my mom called and said she was bleeding vaginally - she was almost 70. I called a dr. and made an appointment for Wednesday in Houston. FIL was having brain surgery on Wednesday there. On Tuesday my daughter was on Inter state 10 and hit a slick spot and hydroplaned from the center lane - she spun around and hit the right side of the interstate - spun all the way to the left side and hit that and spun into the center lane again and was hit by an 18 wheeler. Morg said she looked up and saw it hit her. Her car was totaled - it was a Corolla - but she basically walked away with a scratch on her hip and some soreness. I couldn't go to Houston with my mom because I was watching over Morgan and we found out Mom had cancer. Ugh. What a week. 

We all recovered though through the grace of God and many strong angels and prayers. I am praying for you and hope you improve each day. God is watching over you!


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Once you get to the point that you're learning to walk again, have someone lead you around on horseback. I just wrote a 10 page research paper about hippotherapy. I'm a pre-PT student, and hippotherapy is an amazing thing! One study I reviewed looked at stroke victims who ended up paralyzed on half of their body. 12 weeks of regular PT showed no improvements in any of the participants. 12 weeks of PT with equine therapy showed significant improvements. Here's why: When you are on top of a horse, even at just a walk, the way the horse moves in on a 3 dimensional plane (exactly the same as when we walk) Being on horseback improves sensory perception because your body has to accomodate for the shift in weight to maintain balance. It is the only way to strengthen all the secondary muscles and balance abilities needed to walk--without actually walking. 

Although these things take a long time to heal, once you get to a point where you're walking again, you should really have someone lead you around on horseback for 20-30 minutes a day/ every other day. 

Good luck and I wish you a speedy recovery! Keep your spirits high, because sometimes mind over matter can help more than you realize.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

As promised (I hope this works!) the video links to this young woman's miraculous recovery following a traumatic and terrible injury...not in a car, but in the showjumping arena...

This is the link to the stellar ride/with the fall occurring approx 2" into the video (I cut out the first 2 min. in the interest of time; but if you go to the link, you can watch her whole ride!)...

horrific show jumping fall - YouTube


This is the link to her Pelvic Radiographs taken both after the accident but before repair surgery and then after surgery was done and all the pins and rods were in place!...:-shock:





 
AND...this is HER riding again for the first time after the accident (I believe after only EIGHT months!!!!! 





 
Just like you will be...Miraculous!:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, B2H, that was a horrible fall! I've been flipped over on a horse but it was so quick I never tried to put my hand up to stop them. How scary that must have been. 
Thank you so much for all your kind words! Whenever I have a down moment, I will come read this thread. 

QOS, how terrible of q week! I'm glad everyone made it out okay!

Kate, as soon as I get the okay, I'll be riding! The hard part will be not tearing up through the field! I see my surgeon in roughly three weeks and should know more then.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm very glad you survived that horrific experience. I agree with others that said it's not your time to go.

Best of luck with the months of therapy and healing. You seem plucky so you'll get through it 

You had a brush with death and that changes people. You're going to look at things differently now (for the better).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Geez! I missed your thread somehow, WSA! :-(

I'm SO sorry to hear about what happened. And I'm glad you survived it and your spirit is not broken! Wish you very fast (and painless as much as it can be) recovery!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Get better!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, there is absolutely NOTHING left to that car where you were sitting. You had an angel on your shoulder for that wreck. Sending healing light to you for a great recovery!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Another little update...

I had my appointment with my surgeon... Just didn't go as 100% planned. They didn't see the progress they wanted too in my hip break. I guess because I broke it right at the neck, the blood supply is severly cut off, hindering healing. If there is little to no improvement in three months, we are looking at a complete hip replacement. 
The femur breaks are fusing, however are forming a ball of bone that is pushing up into my thigh muscle. Depending on how far it interferes with movement, it may need to be operated to have it shaved down so it is not in the way.
My arm... Well, that is looking better and hopefully have this cast off by the end of January. 

I'm kind off all over the place emotionally right now. Do I sell everyone? Keep just a few? My work and re-training is stressing me out. At least we got most of the house stuff completed. 
I did get released for four days for Christmas, and after that we see how it goes, whether I get locked up again or can stay home. The biggest issue is being here by myself, in case I fall.

Anyhow, I hope everyone is enjoying their holidays, and keeping warm. Everyone here is frosty with out -30 weather.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I am reading up on your thread and amazed that you still have such a good spirit about this. I would be whining and complaining and milking this for all it was worth. You, pretty matter of fact and upbeat. how DO you do it?

If you go the hip replacement, the soon the better, so that you can get right back inot healing. My dad had it done and the healing was much faster and less painful than his months of PT trying to mend the broken neck of his femur , with the pins and rods and such. If it's iffy, I'd go push for the replacement.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you get to go home for Christmas!! How wonderful for you, despite things not going as good as planned, but my goodness, four whole days at home for now! Have been praying for just that.... Have a wonderful, happy and _blessed _Christmas! Never doubt how your friends here are continuing in their prayers and best wishes


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear things are not going as planned. Healing hips is a long, drawn out process. I'm very glad to hear you get a reprieve for the holidays. That will give a boost to your spirits and reinvigorate you. Best of love and light for continued healing..


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am glad to hear that you will be home for the holiday, but sad that there is some not so good news too about the hip. Have you asked any of the doctors about the riding possibilites in your future? Or are they just focused on getting you as healthy as they can for now? There's no one staying w/you? You do have family close by, don't you? Prayers still coming your way. I hope some of th pain has subsided.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We made it ok and I am praying for you to make it out ok too! Hope that hip starts healing itself. I know you have a tough row to hoe, but keep positive and I will keep praying for you. 

I hope you have a Merry Christmas. Jesus is keeping you around for a reason and I hope all of His blessings are upon you this season. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I had my check up appointment with my surgeon today. 
Atm is healed (healed crooked and I have a bump but... that's ok) and I'm out of that gnarly smelling cast! Finally!!
There was progress with my hip fracture. Still can't walk completely on it but I can begin to bear some weight with crutches, or my awful granny walker (so long, sucker!!).
He did reinforce the "Don't push it, it's a nasty break" a few times.
For excerise - water activites and biking. 
Me: Horses?
Him: *Insert the 'Don't be an idiot look'* No.
Least six more weeks. 

But... At least it is an improvement.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is all good news except the no riding horses, of course! Take it easy, build yourself back up and then ride like the wind.

I am having health issues myself and have been busted down to a freaking walk on Biscuit. I hate that but at least I can ride (and no one but my cousin Kellie saw me to a tiny bit of trotting yesterday  ) I go to my neurosurgeon Wednesday - I hope for a good report!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, that is encouraging news-healing is progresssing, you're home & have exercises to do to make you stronger. Work w/the doc's plans, & hope for improvement & strength. We're praying for you & want to hear that you are back in the saddle at some point. It's hard, but please, be patient. The year is young.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hope you are healing better. My hubby just showed me this post. I had a fx hip before and they placed a zickle screw in it, well the screw came out, so I was on crutches almost a year. It really sucks, and I am off balance when i ride. That is hard to recover from.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Well, I had my check up appointment with my surgeon today.
> Atm is healed (healed crooked and I have a bump but... that's ok) and I'm out of that gnarly smelling cast! Finally!!
> There was progress with my hip fracture. Still can't walk completely on it but I can begin to bear some weight with crutches, or my awful granny walker (so long, sucker!!).
> He did reinforce the "Don't push it, it's a nasty break" a few times.
> ...


 I know what you mean about the granny walker, I had to use one when I broke my ankle almost 2 years ago. Good luck with your recovery!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would almost pay to see you ride a bike...but then you might rebreak your hip.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I would almost pay to see you ride a bike...but then you might rebreak your hip.


:shock:

I could probably ride a bike safer then you could use my walker. 

:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Well, that is encouraging news-healing is progresssing, you're home & have exercises to do to make you stronger. Work w/the doc's plans, & hope for improvement & strength. We're praying for you & want to hear that you are back in the saddle at some point. It's hard, but please, be patient. The year is young.


I've always been an IMpatient person. Now I'm home alone for a bit and I wonder... will they notice of I go for a quick ride?! 
But... I'd rather wait another six weeks (fingers crossed that is the END of it) then have to get a hip replacement and go through another surgery and another four months of waiting. 
Just sucks, is all! So I'm looking for things to occupy my mind... LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

QOS said:


> That is all good news except the no riding horses, of course! Take it easy, build yourself back up and then ride like the wind.
> 
> I am having health issues myself and have been busted down to a freaking walk on Biscuit. I hate that but at least I can ride (and no one but my cousin Kellie saw me to a tiny bit of trotting yesterday  ) I go to my neurosurgeon Wednesday - I hope for a good report!


I should have stole the little horse I bought for my nephew a few years ago. Sat on it and pretended I was riding!
You, you'll have to go to a mall that has one of those horses that move around for kids - that's as fast as you get to go!
I'll be crossing my fingers for a good report for you, too!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Girl! I have been tempted to go ride the fake ones but I think my butt is too big for those!

I have sat home a bunch lately because my walking is so unstable. I look like a dang drunken sailor. I am planning on riding Saturday and Sunday if the weather is ok - it will be terrific if I get the ok to trot!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

QOS said:


> Thanks Girl! I have been tempted to go ride the fake ones but I think my butt is too big for those!
> 
> I have sat home a bunch lately because my walking is so unstable. I look like a dang drunken sailor. I am planning on riding Saturday and Sunday if the weather is ok - it will be terrific if I get the ok to trot!!


LOL
I bet it would be awesome!
How did your appointment go? Did you get to it yet?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is at 3:40 PM in Houston. I will be leaving in about 45 minutes. Got to put my war paint on and iron a shirt. Hubby will be home shortly. Trying to gear up for water works if he says it is MS. I never cry in front of people...heck, my kids never see me cry but if he tells me it is MS I will be hard put to put on the old British Stiff Upper Lip....I come from a long line of BSUL people.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got back from my appointment - it isn't MS so I didn't have a waterworks going out of control. It is Sensorimotor polyneuropathy so the neurosurgeon is sending me to a neurologist to determine the reason for it. I did get the OK to ride as I please as it is not damage to the spine. Woo HOOOOOO.......Biscuit and I will trot as long as I can stay balanced. I still walk like a drunken sailor but I am not drunk...just crooked!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it wasn't the MS you were dreading. Hope there is something that can be done for what you have been diagnosed with. Happy that you got the OK to ride.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

QOS said:


> Just got back from my appointment - it isn't MS so I didn't have a waterworks going out of control. It is Sensorimotor polyneuropathy so the neurosurgeon is sending me to a neurologist to determine the reason for it. I did get the OK to ride as I please as it is not damage to the spine. Woo HOOOOOO.......Biscuit and I will trot as long as I can stay balanced. I still walk like a drunken sailor but I am not drunk...just crooked!



YAY!!!!!
So glad for your uber good news!!
<~~ Is a little jealous of your ok to ride. Want to split my not ok to ride?? 
LOL


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Only if it won't hurt you in the long run!!! Dang, you don't want to get to be an old beat up chick like me. Wait (it is HARD) and heal so that when you get back on you are 100%. 

In a few weeks maybe you can get on and just walk...or go out and hug them up. I did my horses feet today - OMG I was so wobbly later this afternoon I nearly fell over. Bending over so long to do all 4 of his hooves really kicked my butt!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Another little update...
> 
> I had my appointment with my surgeon... Just didn't go as 100% planned. They didn't see the progress they wanted too in my hip break. I guess because I broke it right at the neck, the blood supply is severly cut off, hindering healing. If there is little to no improvement in three months, we are looking at a complete hip replacement.
> The femur breaks are fusing, however are forming a ball of bone that is pushing up into my thigh muscle. Depending on how far it interferes with movement, it may need to be operated to have it shaved down so it is not in the way.
> ...


...and the feeling all over the place emotionally is a long roller coaster that takes a long time to go away after such severe injury. You will get there, you need to take it one step at a time, just one day at a time and think of where you could have ended up-dead-or wheelchair bound or something even worse. 
You will get back into the saddle, and you will be able to feel so great that you'll forget you went thru what you went thru until you look back the photos you have. The mind is amazing in protecting you, and with time you feel better and better. 

Words of wisdom: DO EXACTLY WHAT THE DOCTORS TELL YOU TO DO. If they say you need to take some time off out of the saddle YOU GOT TO FOLLOW IT. Severe injuries are easy to screw up, and if you do screw it up-you will regret it for the rest of your life. A year off or two is nothing when you know you can be back to normal. 

Ill pm you my cell. If you need some advise, vent or words of wisdom text me-I've been thru this more than once.

Love you girl, hope you're able to stay behaved :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, Kelly!
I'm already sort of misbehaving (just walking more then I should be..) but I'm not telling anyone with a PhD that.  
I go in on Monday for more x-rays, and I'm crossing my fingers that he tells me I can officially get rid of my crutches and start walking normal, at least! 
You know I'm going to throw in the riding question, but I probably will get a big ole' no. 

I'm half excited, half dreading this visit. :?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*car crash*

sorry i have just found and went through all the threads in this part of the forum.
you were in deed very lucky in deed to survive that one.
and thank you for your updates as well and i am over the moon about your recovery it is slow and that that amount of dammage takes a lot of time to repair its self.
im glad your on the mend and all the good work that the hospital has done to fix you is awesome and the one thing i must add well sorry for nagging dont try to run before you can walk.
the most other awesome thing is all your frends in the horseforum giveing you lots of support and and sending there love and wishing you a speedy recovery.
all i ask is take your time youll know your limits and get well soon and youll soon reach your goal and be back in the saddle.
i have had my elbo shattard back in 1989 and i needed money and i worked in a frends sand baging plant my frend said i was nuts but i had vet bills that was lifting 50 kg bags of sand i just come out of plaster.
the testerment is i work on the rail road and i can do any job as good with my bad arm as any other man with no injerys its still pinned and wired although i have broken one of my wire ties as it pops the skin up.
i admit the cold weather and the damp gives it a dull ake but i dont think about that at all i just carry on.
we wish you all the best and send you all our love from michael nancy tricky and quincy.
one last thing ill say darn it if i knew i could have air mailed you a christmass dinner.
we will be thinking about you and our thoughts will be with you to.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just out of the hospital. I'm healing beautifully and have moved on to cane, and am allowed to walk. Still no jumping, running, or riding for a few months yet though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's great news! Get your freedom back. Keep following the direction they give you tho. It's way easier to just follow their orders and heal then you can do whatever you want!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Just out of the hospital. I'm healing beautifully and have moved on to cane, and am allowed to walk. Still no jumping, running, or riding for a few months yet though.


Awesome!! I saw this on Facebook but I had to comment here too - you're one strong Chiquita!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Awesome!! I saw this on Facebook but I had to comment here too - you're one strong Chiquita!


Wait... HOW DO I NOT HAVE EITHER OF YOU ON FACEBOOK!? *stands in corner glaring*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> Wait... HOW DO I NOT HAVE EITHER OF YOU ON FACEBOOK!? *stands in corner glaring*


:lol: I think I've sent you my info!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That's great news! Get your freedom back. Keep following the direction they give you tho. It's way easier to just follow their orders and heal then you can do whatever you want!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kinda thought about sneaking out for a ride, but maybe I'll just start doing ground work with ponies instead. By the time I'm ready, they should all be good to go. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Awesome!! I saw this on Facebook but I had to comment here too - you're one strong Chiquita!


Thanks Allie! 
It's amazing what we can pull through when we have too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Wait... HOW DO I NOT HAVE EITHER OF YOU ON FACEBOOK!? *stands in corner glaring*


I was hiding from you.....









I'm sort of FB retarded, but you can add me - Steff Ross - I have a *gasp* horsey as my picture. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I was hiding from you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame you, I hide from me too :rofl:

Added you, I hope :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I kinda thought about sneaking out for a ride, but maybe I'll just start doing ground work with ponies instead. By the time I'm ready, they should all be good to go. LOL


 *WS A* - Do as you're told woman - sometimes the doctors do know best!!!
*QOS* - Sorry I missed your problems - glad to hear its something you can deal with. I get dizzy spells after my head collided with a shod hoof that was attached to a horse - they can come and go but I wouldnt trust myself to do any extreme jumping, Xcountry etc any more. It also makes me very travel sick which is a pain too


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So the last few weeks I've had pains where they put the pins in right above my knee. Went in for.physio today and he said it is either a bone chip or a blood clot so just waiting on x-rays now. Fun times.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Oh no
That's not what you wanted to hear
I hope its all OK, after all you've been through - not what you deserve
Stay positive
Hugs


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Jaydee! I will be ok so long as no surgery is needed! I'm still waiting to get back in the saddle! Been WWAAAAAYYYYY too long!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*easy entry cart*

hiya im glad your on the mend and your makeing good progress.
i hope there is no set backs for you and i know your iching to ride out.
sorry i have not kept up with al the posts but if you have a wheel chair or on crutches my girlfrends cart i brought her would help you out. as she is disabled and it takes her wheel chair.
so at least you could get back to working with horses.
i wish i lived in canada id loan you the cart and quincy as well.
i wish you well and all the best and get well soon ok.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You poor thing! Im just glad you made it out with your life. Recovery is going to be maddeningly slow for you but if you are patient and work hard at it and listen to your body youll be right as rain again. Best of luck!


----------

